# Minicom at AMD64 can't recieve keyboard input [SOLVED]

## robinswan

I had installed Gentoo AMD64 in my desktop, previous installation is x86 32bit.

With x86 installation, minicom work perfect, at AMD64, it can not recieve keyboard input.

and it can recieve singal that it come from my evaluation board.

kernel configuration:

```

[ ] Non-standard serial port support 

< > HSDPA Broadband Wireless Data Card - Globe Trotter 

      Serial drivers  --->                           

                                    <*> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support  

                                    [*]   Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port                        

                                    < > 8250/16550 PCMCIA device support                                       

                                     (32) Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports   

                                     (4) Number of 8250/16550 serial ports to register at runtime                         

                                      [*] Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options                                                                

                                      [*]   Support more than 4 legacy serial ports                                         

                                      [*]   Support for sharing serial interrupts                                            

                                      [*]   Autodetect IRQ on standard ports (unsafe)                                             

                                      [*]   Support RSA serial ports                                                          

                                          *** Non-8250 serial port support ***                                            

                                        < > Digi International NEO PCI Support   

```

/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-qt -qt3 -qt4 -kde -java -fortran -art -doc -32bit \

mmx sse sse2 dir X gtk gnome ctags cscope alsa dvd mesa opengl svg \

tk tcl threads glibc-omitfp jpeg png tiff gif xulrunner acpi cairo \

vorbis devil 64bit real"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FAETURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

==========

Sorry, just the serial controller of my desktop has been damaged!Last edited by robinswan on Thu Oct 15, 2009 1:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## billium

Sorry I cannot help you with your problem, but minicom works fine for me on AMD64, both Athlon and Intel.

I assume you have tried [Screen and keyboard] Q - Local echo Yes  and  [Serial port setup] F - Hardware Flow Control No

(minicom -s)

Your user should be in uucp group.

Billy

----------

